# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Si mund te kurojme djegiet e diellit ne shtepi?!

## Dolce_Angelo

*Nëse nuk duhet ndërhyrja e mjekëve, dermatologët këshillojnë përdorimin e mënyrave alternative për ti qetësuar

Si mund të kurojmë në shtëpi djegiet e diellit?

Kamomil, livandë, ose mjaltë, ja mënyrat për të shëruar lëkurën e sëmurë

Ditët e nxehta të verës kanë filluar. Ju pëlqen të rrini për një kohë të gjatë nën rrezet e diellit? Apo keni dëshirë të nxiheni pak për të larguar ngjyrën që mbizotëron prej muajsh në lëkurën tuaj?

Megjithatë, duhet të keni kujdes, sepse nëse nuk jeni mësuar me asnjë ekspozim diellor dhe po nisni ditët e plazhit në muajin korrik, mund tiu shkaktojë probleme të ndryshme, mes të cilave djegiet, që shpesh dihet që mund të jenë mjaft të rrezikshme. Zgjidhja që dimë prej kohësh, duke evituar ekspozimin në orët e drekës, është përdorimi korrekt i kremrave kundër diellit. Nga faktorët mbrojtës, më i këshillueshmi është 50+. Kremrat me faktor mbrojtës më të ulët se 6 nuk sigurojnë asnjë lloj mbrojtjeje nga rrezet e dëmshme të diellit, sigurojnë specialistët. Po ashtu, studimet e bëra për rreziqet që i kanosen lëkurës nga dielli kanë treguar se janë shfaqur vetëm disa cilësi të efikasitetit të vitaminës D kundër kancerit, ndërkohë që lidhja mes ekspozimit në diell dhe tumoreve të lëkurës është forcuar. Gjithashtu, nuk duhet të qëndrojmë gjithë ditën para diellit për të marrë një ngjyrë të bukur. Në ndihmë do të na vinin edhe 10 minuta, apo një dietë e shëndetshme me fruta e zarzavate.

Nëse djegiet janë të lehta dhe nuk lind nevoja e ndërhyrjes mjekësore, dermatologët këshillojnë përdorimin e mënyrave alternative, edhe pse kujtojmë se ajo natyrale nuk është sinonim i sigurisë së plotë. Kështu, para se ti nisim, është mirë ti drejtohemi një specialisti. Ndërkohë, ja një listë e kurave natyrore për të lehtësuar djegien dhe skuqjen që mund të pësojë lëkura nga dielli.

Livanda

Që prej shumë kohësh, kimisti francez RenÃ¨ GattefossÃ¨ filloi të bënte eksperimentet e para mbi esencën e livandës, duke marrë rezultate të mira edhe në rastet e djegies. Dihet se livanda kryen edhe një veprim antiseptik dhe ndihmon në shërimin e shpejtë të plagëve. Kundër djegieve nga dielli mund të përdorni një çaj të thjeshtë të përgatitur me të. Lyejeni krejt trupin, por përgatitja nuk duhet të jetë shumë e nxehtë për të evituar një tjetër djegie.


Aloe vera

Është ndoshta një nga kurat natyrore më të njohura dhe më të përdorura kundër diellit. Arrin të reduktojë inflamacionin, skuqjen dhe dhimbjen. Studimet e bëra mbi këtë lloj bime janë të shumta, mes të cilave edhe ajo e vitit 1995 kur është përdorur për të kuruar viktimat e atentatit të qytetit të Oklahomës. Kurat u kryen nga mjeku T. Moore që kishte trajtuar rreth 4000 raste djegiesh në botë dhe rezultuan mjaft efikase. Grini një fletë aloe vera dhe xhelin që del prej saj vendoseni në vendet e djegura.


Mjalti

Është një prej qetësuesve më të "bezdisur", por që funksionon në mënyrë perfekte, nëse nuk keni në dispozicion asgjë tjetër më praktike. Sipas kërkimeve të kryera në "Clinical Trials Research Unit" të Universitetit të Auklandit në Zelandën e Re, mjalti të qetëson dhimbjet, kryen një veprim antibakterial dhe në rastet e djegieve të rënda arrin të heqë qelizat e vdekura nga indet për një rigjenerim më të shpejtë.


Kamomili

Një tjetër qetësues natyror efikas është edhe kamomili, që jo më kot qëndron i pari në listën e bimëve medicinale që përdoret për të gjitha sëmundjet. Mirë është të përdoren kremrat pas diellit me kamomil, ose mund të përgatitet një çaj kamomili. Lihet të ftohet dhe vendoset direkt në pjesët që të dhembin, 2 ose 3 herë në ditë.

Molla

Redukton të skuqurën dhe ndihmon në qetësimin e plagëve. Qëroni një mollë, priteni në copa dhe vendosini te pjesët me djegiet dhe dhimbjet më të mëdha.


Uthulla e verës së bardhë

Gjyshet prej dekadash kanë aplikuar uthullën për djegiet nga dielli dhe shërimin e lëkurës së djegur. Me kompresat e uthullës së ftohtë në lëkurë, gjyshet dikur na thoshin se shërimi është i garantuar.


Kosi

Provoni të zëvendësoni kremin tuaj pas diellit me kos të ftohtë, kjo mënyrë shërben për të dezinfektuar lëkurën dhe për të hequr ndjesinë e djegies. Vendoseni kosin mbi trup për 15 minuta dhe më pas shpërlajeni


Uji

Mirë është të pini shumë ujë edhe kur jeni në det, por edhe kur jeni kthyer në shtëpi. Hidratimi i lëkurës e ndihmon trupin ti administrojë më mirë djegiet.


Dushi

Herë pas here dush me ujë të ftohtë dhe kompresa me akull në vendet e dëmtuara. Është e sigurt se do të ndiheni më mirë.

Gazeta Shqiptare*

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

"Kurimi me i mire eshte me uje te perveluar...".E harron pernjeher qe je djegur nga dielli.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> "Kurimi me i mire eshte me uje te perveluar...".E harron pernjeher qe je djegur nga dielli.


dhe kuqelon edhe pjesen ku jane hequr br-eckat, qe s'i ka djegur dielli.

sak?

lol

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> dhe kuqelon edhe pjesen ku jane hequr br-eckat, qe s'i ka djegur dielli.
> 
> sak?
> 
> lol


Tjetra,eshte djegur....nga dielli,e ti e ke mendjen tek breçkat.....

----------


## Biondina

ueeee qfar nxirje paska marr ajo vajza ne foto hahaha

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Tjetra,eshte djegur....nga dielli,e ti e ke mendjen tek breçkat.....


epo,

pa br-ecka,

ajo eshte pasha,

pastaj pa br-ecka eshe edhe moda

 :perqeshje:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> epo,
> 
> pa br-ecka,
> 
> ajo eshte pasha,
> 
> pastaj pa br-ecka eshe edhe moda
> 
> :p


Se kuptoj,çfar ke me breçkat e vajzes!.I ka dhe te bukura,me lulka..
Pa breçka eshte moda,po jo kur digjesh...nga dielli.
Nuk thuaj shyqyr qe i ka shpetuar pa djegur dhe pjesa e breçave......

----------


## Dolce_Angelo

*Keni pak meshire per vajzen e djegur :P*

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

ty te meshirojme,

po ate ncuq,...lol

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> *Keni pak meshire per vajzen e djegur :P*


Ne meshire kemi,na vjen dhe keq....(se i paska ngelur dhe nje pjese pa u djegur)
Po nuk eshte fai jone, qe vajza na ka veshur breçkat e gjyshes

----------


## Dolce_Angelo

> Ne meshire kemi,na vjen dhe keq....(se i paska ngelur dhe nje pjese pa u djegur)
> Po nuk eshte fai jone, qe vajza na ka veshur breçkat e gjyshes


*Hahahaha*

----------


## [Perla]

Une e kam provuar nje te djegur te ngjashme , vetem sallatori me beri derman  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Busy Girl

ufff jam djegur edhe une dje nga plazhi jo aq sa ajo ne foto por vdiqa mezor po rri.
kam nje temperature trupi qe po digjem sdi ca te bej me  :i ngrysur:

----------


## par

> ufff jam djegur edhe une dje nga plazhi jo aq sa ajo ne foto por vdiqa mezor po rri.
> kam nje temperature trupi qe po digjem sdi ca te bej me


paske luajtur shume me top prej lecke volejboll, se nuk ka mundesi

----------


## Marya

pi shume uje, pi paracetamol dhe lyje trupin me kreme hydratimi 
 e mira eshte ta lyesh trupin me kremerat mbrojtese ndaj diellit perpara eskpozimit

----------


## JuliusB

> ufff jam djegur edhe une dje nga plazhi jo aq sa ajo ne foto por vdiqa mezor po rri.
> kam nje temperature trupi qe po digjem sdi ca te bej me


Provoje sallatorin edhe ti. Se mos gjen derman si perla me lart .

----------


## Busy Girl

par nuk kam dal ne diell fare as jam lare ne det por frynte nje ere e nxehte.
me krem u lyeva dje qe ne mengjes me krem 50 por joo prap u dogja se kuptoj se si.
tani jam lyer me doposole sepse jam ne pune dhe sdua te vij era kos ose kastravec  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## James lg

Unë besoj se të gjithë kanë përvojën e djegies nga dielli, djegies së lëkurës, djegies së dhimbjes, lëvozhgës në shkallë të ndryshme, gjë që i bën njerëzit që e duan bukurinë të shqetësuar. Në fakt, ka sekrete të mëdha të panjohura në kuzhinën tonë.Për shembull, ushqimi që hamë çdo ditë përmban përbërës natyralë riparues të lëkurës, të cilët ndihmojnë në lehtësimin e inflamacionit të lëkurës dhe djegiet e përditshme të lëkurës nga dielli.

1. Uthull molle

Uthulla njihet nga shumë njerëz se ndihmon në zbutjen e djegieve nga dielli dhe përbërës si acidi acetik në uthull, si aspirina, mund të lehtësojnë dhimbjen, kruajtjen dhe inflamacionin. Për riparimin e lëkurës është më e përshtatshme uthulla e mollës.Faktori i saj i ekuilibrit acido-bazik ndihmon në balancimin e vlerës së pH të lëkurës.Më mirë të përdoret pas një banje të ftohtë ose të ngrohtë.


2. Patate

Patatet përmbajnë niseshte natyrale që ndihmojnë në thithjen e nxehtësisë së tepërt nga lëkura e djegur nga dielli. Patatet mund të aplikohen direkt në lëkurë, ose të përzihen me pak ujë derisa të duket si një locion, pastaj të aplikohen në lëkurë, çdo disa orë, derisa dhimbja të qetësohet.

3. Mjaltë

Mjalti nuk është i rëndësishëm vetëm për arinjtë. Mjalti viskoz, i cili ka veti shëruese, mund të ndihmojë në zbutjen e ënjtjes së një djegie nga dielli. Si një agjent i njohur antibakterial, ai nxit rritjen e qelizave të reja të lëkurës. Aplikoni mjaltin në zonën e djegur nga dielli, masazhoni butësisht, shpëlajeni me ujë të ftohtë dhe thajeni.


4. Kos

Shumë probiotikë dhe enzima aktive që ndihmojnë në shërimin e lëkurës, kështu që kosi mund të ndihmojë që djegia nga dielli të shërohet sa më shpejt që të jetë e mundur. Aplikoni kos në zonën e djegur nga dielli për 5 minuta, më pas shpëlajeni me ujë. Mund të ripërdoret kur është e nevojshme.

5. Sodë buke

Soda e bukës e pastër, e gjithanshme, e sigurt dhe pa barrë përdoret shpesh në produkte të ndryshme riparuese pas diellit. Ashtu si uthulla e mollës dhe kosi, soda e bukës gjithashtu ndihmon në balancimin e pH-së së lëkurës. Pas një djegie nga dielli, spërkatni sodë buke në ujë të ngrohtë të banjës në vend që ta fshini me një peshqir.

6. Qumësht i ngrirë

Yndyrnat, proteinat dhe pH e qumështit kanë veti qetësuese dhe anti-inflamatore. Përveç kësaj, temperaturat e ftohta mund të ngushtojnë enët e gjakut dhe të zvogëlojnë ënjtjen. Provoni të bëni një kompresë qumështi të ngrirë, njomni një leckë të pastër në një tas me pjesë të barabarta qumësht, ujë dhe kube akulli, aplikojeni leckën në zonën e djegur nga dielli për 5 minuta dhe përsërisni disa herë.

7. Çaj

Çaji është një tjetër ilaç natyral me shumë përdorime që përmban një përbërës të rëndësishëm për riparimin e djegieve nga dielli: acidin tanik. Thithja e qeseve të çajit në ujë të ftohtë mund të zvogëlojë ënjtjen dhe të ndihmojë në zvogëlimin e dhimbjes, me çajrat e zinj dhe mente që funksionojnë më mirë.

----------

